# Looking for 2-3 people for a modern romantic RP [MxM] [Closed]



## HalfDeadHyena (Oct 23, 2020)

Heya!

I've recently been itching to do a small group RP with 2-3 people (4 people max, including myself), preferably all bi/gay (including myself). The idea can be discussed and changed of course, but it kinda depends on what everybody is into, of course.. I would like to RP on _Discord only_, since that's the easiest for me. Mostly the RP would be interacting with eachother, with a build up to the more romantic and sexy stuff and whatnot later on in the rp. Preferably I'd like for all of us to be around semi-literate to literate, so there's plenty of detail and whatnot, and preferably close timezones, so we don't have too many problems with those.

There's a 2 ideas I had for this, but more can be discussed of course:
1. A tight friend group decides to meet up in the summer vacation back at their local village they used to play together when they were little all those years ago. Of course, that was then, and now everybody's grown up, but also changed drastically, maybe even starting to like eachother over the course of the vacation. (This is just a general idea, there's a lot of things that can happen of course, so it's a very open idea).
2. 3-4 good friends decide to do something completely for their annual excursion, by camping it out in a nearby national park and being around eachother almost 24/7 which leads to some casual hijinx, but each of the friends discover more about themselves and their friends, both in personality and sexuality wise (later on).

If anything here interest you, please leave a comment down below or DM me, and with enough people we can get something going!
Hope to hear for you guys soon~


----------



## Kora2001 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sounds nice! I could give it a try.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Oct 23, 2020)

Maku2001 said:


> Sounds nice! I could give it a try.





ssaannttoo said:


> That sounds really interesting! I would love to partake.


Great! Please DM me both your Discord, if you have it, or if not, Ill just create a group dm here.


----------



## Kora2001 (Oct 23, 2020)

I have discord, but I'm cool with roleplaying here too.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 23, 2020)

If your still interested/spots are still open I'm interested..

Edit: Forgot to add, I only do Discord, I'm ConorHyena#9964 on there.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Oct 23, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don't have discord.


Euhhmmm, would it be possible for you to get it? If it's not too much of a hassle.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Oct 23, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> If your still interested/spots are still open I'm interested..
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add, I only do Discord, I'm ConorHyena#9964 on there.


And yeah, I can add you, just gimme a minute to set up a basic server real quick.



Maku2001 said:


> I have discord, but I'm cool with roleplaying here too.


Feel free to leave it here so I can invite you aswell.


----------



## Kora2001 (Oct 23, 2020)

C4theSlime said:


> Feel free to leave it here so I can invite you aswell.



I will send you a DM with it if that's not a problem.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Oct 23, 2020)

We have 1 more slot, if anyone else is interested. Just gimme your discord tag and I'll add you asap.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Oct 24, 2020)

*bump*


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Oct 24, 2020)

We are now full! I'm sorry if you wanted to join.


----------

